# Fountains of wisdom, please



## txbatons (Jul 15, 2007)

I haven't ventured into the world of fountain pens yet, but would like to do so (I turn a lot of slimlines, Euros and cigars). I've browsed thru many photo albums and many of the various polls and other forums here, but I'd like some opinions about...

which style of FB I should invest in so I don't have many different bushings drill bits, etc. (I'm a teacher so lots of $$ going out will be quite noticeable to The One Who Notices). I also want a style that is marketable.

Thanks in advnce!

Brian


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 15, 2007)

Without any doubt at all--------Baron FB


----------



## bjackman (Jul 15, 2007)

With the El Grande series you can do the FP, rollerball and twist ballpoint using the same bushings, drill bits, etc. And the kits are pretty reasonably priced.


----------



## mewell (Jul 15, 2007)

We got our start with Penn States 10mm "Parker" style series... We still sell the fountain pens in that same line as well as much better Craft Supplies Jr. Gents II and Jr. Statesman pens that use the same drill bits and bushings between those Craft Supplies kits. These look very similar to the Barons but I know that bits and bushings are not interchangeable between the 3 lines but I do believe that the Jr. Gents are less expensive than the Barons/

There's <b>_MY</b>_ two cents worth.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by txbatons_
> <br />The One Who Notices
> Brian



this should be added to the IAP acronym(TOWN) dictionary. I like it!!!!!

-Peter-[]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 15, 2007)

Brian,

Although I like the Baron kit, I find it small for my grip at the nib section.  For that reason, I agree with Mark.  The Jr Gent II and the Jr Statesman kits are a two for one, bushing and tube wise.


----------



## les-smith (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />The Jr Gent II and the Jr Statesman kits are a two for one, bushing and tube wise.



I agree, the Jr Gent II and the Jr Statesman would be a good choice to begin with.


----------



## gerryr (Jul 15, 2007)

You guys FORGOT the Jr. Retro which also uses the same bushings, tubes, and bits as the Jr. Gent and Jr. Statesman.  Plus you can get both the Jr. Gent and Jr. Statesman with either smooth end caps or posting end caps.  There is also a Jr. Gent ballpoint and 0.7mm pencil, but they use different bushings and bits.  But, I think cost wise, the Chrome Baron is probably the least expensive, good quality FP you can get.  I would definitely opt for a Chrome Baron over a 10K Jr. Gent/Retro/Statesman because the plating will last.


----------



## txbatons (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks all for the help. It seems as though the "Jr" series is the direction I'll head. 

BTW Gerry, I like your Kauri Baron pen on your album...one of the cleanest (my 16 year old would say "sickest") pens posted. Something to be said for elegant lines and simple design in what is obviously a difficult pen to make. Similar to your Rhododendron Burl Platinum a few pages later.

Brian


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jul 16, 2007)

I say go with the Jr. Gent/Statesman/Retro and the Churchill/El-Grande You just need 2 sets of bushings and they both have major points.

As for me, I will not make the "Americana" 10mm pen kits again. The thread caps are iffy and the snap-caps stink. For the cost you can get a much better pen in the 2 designs listed above.

Now the nice thing is with these 2 pen styles you also have the selection of small or large nibs. I personaly love the large nibs. Third runner up for me is the Gent/Statesman. They are too big and heavy, but I really like the nib holder.

I would also get in the habbit of tossing the junk converters they come with in the trash and buying the nice Schimdtt ones. The plastic ones are like cheap toys (IMHO) []


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by les-smith_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Triple ditto on the Jr. Gent II. But, would add, don't sweat the cost of bushings too much. Consider them disposable items, you will have to buy regularly as you get into penturning. There are always costs involved in a start-up avocation.
One caution. Even though those who buy fountain pens are aficionados, almost to the point of being fanatical, the market is quite small compared to the rollerball, ball point sales potential. When I make a FP, it is only from the most beautiful burl woods so it stands out as something special. And, I charge more for them.


----------



## txbatons (Jul 16, 2007)

Frank,
True &gt;&gt;&gt;bushings being considered disposable. That's why I'd prefer to have just one set since the bushings will last at least 20-30 pens and the FPs are more expensive. Thus I won't be buying bushings for FPs very often. Or at least as often as I purchase the other ones (for slimlines, Euros, etc).

I haven't sold any pens, but I do donate pens to charity auctions and give as gifts. I'd like to think that one of these gifts/donations will parlay itself into a potential order and I want to provide the best type of FP I can (and type of wood, craftsmanship, etc.).

Brian


----------



## gerryr (Jul 16, 2007)

Sometimes the fountain pen market is bigger than you think.  I did a 2 day show the weekend.  Fountain pens outsold rollerballs 4-1 and ballpoints only outsold fountain pens by about 2.5-1.


----------

